# Natural Homemade Recipes for Hedgehogs Please



## Hope77 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi,
I was hoping to get a hedgehog soon, and do not want to fly blind on what to feed him. I really don't like the idea of feeding him cat food, as I wouldn't even feed my own cat that (I feed raw). Does anyone have any recipes they use for their hedgehog that does not involve the use of commercial cat, dog, or hedgehog foods? Does anyone also know how much food grade diatomaceous earth to feed a hedgehog? I imagine just a pinch if you reduce it to the amount you would feed a cat daily. Diatomaceous earth prevent parasites and is also found in hedgehog commercial food, see here in the ingredients list: http://hedgehogsbyvickie.com/spikesdelite.htm

Thanks!


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Actually most of us here at HHC steer clear away from any commercial hedgehog foods, and we choose high quality, meat based cat foods with a specific protein and fat ratio for the best health for our hedgehogs. However I do understand if you would rather go the holistic diet. This has been a long discussed subject, and you can find many ideas here 

Edited the link:

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=12297


----------



## Hope77 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks for the info! I have in the past read though that link, however I am trying to inquire about recipes. There were very few on that particular link. Thanks!


----------



## Hope77 (Jun 20, 2012)

Or maybe if you know of a book that included recipes that do not include any commercial foods including those of cat food.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Most books that you could buy in a store on hedgehogs are out of date and flat out wrong. 
Hedgehogs haven't been kept as pets that long, so it's hard to get a lot of recipes for them, especially when we're begging for people to feed them cat food instead of hedgehog food.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I have an article I wrote recently about homemade hedgie diets, I will post the PDF later today for you! It's an excerpt from my hedgehog care book.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Hmmm could always try and find that post Lilysmommy made about her super yummy looking meatballs. They seem like something that would be very healthy and easy to do. Haven't tried it myself yet, but will when I get more fresh ingredients.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Here's a thread that Hanhan started about meatballs - viewtopic.php?f=6&t=12487&hilit=+meatballs I have my recipe/pictures in there, and there's at least a couple other people that posted their recipes and pictures.  I also found my post about making Chop for birds, which might be something you could try with hedgehogs - viewtopic.php?f=18&t=17239&hilit=+meatballs


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

The article starts on page 86: "The DIY Diet" 
https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B8UoM7 ... FVYRUl0RU0


----------

